# RC Channel



## galanbro (Feb 19, 2008)

Working on a four story hotel. My question is can you install RC channel on ceilings at 24 oc with 5/8 sheetrock?


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

galanbro said:


> Working on a four story hotel. My question is can you install RC channel on ceilings at 24 oc with 5/8 sheetrock?


What is the detail on the approved plans?


----------



## galanbro (Feb 19, 2008)

1 hr fire rating


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

galanbro said:


> 1 hr fire rating


You are not going to get 1 hour out of 1 layer of 5/8" Type X.

What is above it as that may get you the rating you need and then as long as the rated walls go to the deck you won't have to worry about getting a 1 hour rating on the ceiling.

Since it is a hotel, i am surprised they only have 1 hour rating.

The plans should have a UL Number and a detail, if it just says 1 hour rating, have the Architect give you a section detail.


----------



## Ted White (Jun 23, 2009)

I hate to see plans for RC channel in specs. We wouldn't spec resilient channel ever. The fact is there is no single standard for its construction. Some is 20 gauge, some 25, some in between. Some are slotted for flex, some are solid, some have holes.

Again, there isn't a standard for strength or flexability. Drywall Furring Channel, on the other hand, is specified by the Steel Stud Manufacturers Association, along with all other steel framing components. 

Decoupling (what RC is trying to do) is effective if the steel can act like a spring. Since there's no manufacturing standard, the net result is that you have no idea if the resilient channel is too stiff (no spring) or too loose (no spring).

Much better to use the commodity resilient sound clips for a buck and a half and Drywall Furring Channel for $3 for a 12 foot stick. For a little over $40 you can install a ceiling with these steel clips + channel that would put any resilient channel ceiling to shame.


----------



## d-rock (Oct 17, 2009)

galanbro said:


> Working on a four story hotel. My question is can you install RC channel on ceilings at 24 oc with 5/8 sheetrock?


the answer is yes you can. use 20 ga. RC. Also, 1 layer of 5/8 type x will give you 1 hr rating. never a bad idea to double check drawings.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

d-rock said:


> the answer is yes you can. use 20 ga. RC. Also, 1 layer of 5/8 type x will give you 1 hr rating. never a bad idea to double check drawings.


How can 1 layer of 5/8" Type X give you a 1 hour rating, when you only get 20 minutes for 1 layer???


----------



## Ben of Hyde (Jan 3, 2010)

Wood frame building?
Or steel & concrete?

Either way you need 2 layers type X drywall for a one hour. 3 layers for 90 minute usually in the corridor and 4 layers 5/8 type x for 2 hour rating for the emergency exit stair wells. sound is another issue altogether.


----------



## 375RGR (Feb 13, 2008)

bwalley said:


> How can 1 layer of 5/8" Type X give you a 1 hour rating, when you only get 20 minutes for 1 layer???


You can achieve a 1 hr rating with 1 layer of 5/8" Type X within a floor assembly. Usually the UL listing incorporates the components within the floor or roof assembly. 

As was posted earlier there should be a UL design spec'd out for any rated ceilings.

Here is a handy link for UL assemblies.
UL Designs


----------



## d-rock (Oct 17, 2009)

let's not have a pissing match


----------



## Ted White (Jun 23, 2009)

d-rock said:


> the answer is yes you can. use 20 ga. RC.


Any of the decoupling systems rely on the flex of the steel. This is true for RC-1 or resilient clips + channel. In both cases we want the steel to flex. 25 ga. flexes more than 20 ga. so all things being equal, you will have greater sound isolation with 25 ga rather than 20.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Ted, where are you located in MI. I went to your website and it gave a address in CA. You can pm me if you like.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

d-rock said:


> let's not have a pissing match


What good is the internet without pissing matches?


----------



## Ted White (Jun 23, 2009)

paulie said:


> Ted, where are you located in MI. I went to your website and it gave a address in CA. You can pm me if you like.


You must be going to the wrong website. www.soundproofingcompany.com

Midland, MI


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice website Ted! :thumbup:


----------



## Ted White (Jun 23, 2009)

Thank you Big. I'm sorry for the shameless link post


----------

